

Get in Shape #4: Trust Your Training, Trust Your Equipment - wumi
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/10/14/get-in-shape-4-trust-your-training-trust-your-equpiment-excercise-hacks-for-entrepreneurs/

======
jraines
You only need to train 90 minutes a day if you're going to be in some pretty
serious -- not elite, but serious -- athletic competition.

If you're not already lifting weights, this will do you pretty good for about
4 months (no weights needed):

As many times as you can in 20 minutes, 3x a week:

10x deep squats

10x pushups

6x pull-ups (you may have to buy a doorway pull-up bar)

If you can't do 6 pull-ups, start with a lower number and work your way up.
After 20 minutes of that finish with 10 minutes of abs & stretching.

Go on a 20 minute run 3x a week. Stretch afterwards. This regimen will take up
just over 2 hours from your week, but I promise it will make a big
difference.After 3 months of this you'll be pretty bored with it. If you want
to save money on a gym membership and/or free weights of your own, buy a
kettlebell & Google some workouts for that -- good stuff.

~~~
edw519
Excellent advice!

I jogged and lifted weights for years.

Then I got serious and started a program like this.

Try 500 of these Hindu squats:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPSVpo4mzNI>

Then 100 of these Hindu pushups:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcW61Bb8uOo>

Add in a chinup bar and some 5 Rites:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APzA1W68y1E&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APzA1W68y1E&feature=related)

and you're set.

You chiropractor will thank you and your joints will thank you for the next 60
years or so.

------
mapleoin
I like how he emphasises buying from small local shops where you get to know
people.

Sadly, I live in a country where people who operate this kind of small shops
aren't that passionate about their work.

------
vlad
He's correct about this taking 90 minutes. That's 20 minutes warming up on any
of the treadmills, 10 minutes stretching, 10 minutes per machine (3-5 seconds
per rep, 8-12 reps, 4 sets including a warmup set, a minute between each set,
and a minute or two between each exercise to setup the machine, wait for
somebody to finish up, etc.), and about 4-5 exercises. So, 20+10+50+10 minutes
to change = 90.

I disagree on the frequency. I think coming into the gym to do a routine 4x a
week is about perfect, and 2x more times a week just to jog for 20 minutes and
that's all (to keep the habit up.) And if one is too sore and tired to put in
full effort on one of the 90 minute days, then just jog for 20 minutes (again,
just to keep the habit up) and resume the next day.

------
speek
Wumi's advice is generally pretty good... but once again, nobody needs to
exercise for 90 minutes a day. That's just a little crazy.

All it takes is 30-45 minutes, 3-4x a week. A day of rest in between each
session.

Don't forget a whole body workout! Weights are your friends.

Even some pilates is better than nothing. Actually, pilates is really really
great. It's a wonderful toning/stretching exercise. If you're a guy, I would
definitely suggest trying this out a bit, you'd be surprised how tight people
can get... but get a special book for men ([http://www.amazon.com/Complete-
Book-Pilates-Men-Performance/...](http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book-Pilates-
Men-Performance/dp/0060820772) is a great one).

~~~
bootload
_"... but once again, nobody needs to exercise for 90 minutes a day. That's
just a little crazy ..."_

Generally you are right but I've never heard of a person who regularly
exercises this much to be unfit. 30-45min/3-4 days a week is a bare minimum.
What I've tended to notice is you really should aim for 6 days a week for
about an hour but not be totally fanatical especially when injured. This
allows for days where for some reason cannot do pt, some rest.

------
comatose_kid
This is a lot of info. I really think the most important point is to promise
yourself to do _something_ every day.

How you train is secondary to having the discipline to it every day (or x
times per week, x >= 3).

